# Mustang guncam



## Beni (May 22, 2005)

I will like to show u this video from a p 51 camera which is shooting on a me-109, I got it from www.web-birds.com, and i think it is AMAZING


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2005)

That was a great dogfight. The German pilot using his rudder to yaw his nose was great... That -51 pilot was pretty damn good, cause that -109 pilot was damn good......


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

Great clip! We don't get many videos of prolonged fights around here.
I agree with les. Those two looked like they knew what they were doing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Wow, nice clip! 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

It is a very nice clip. In some shots though it looks like a Fw-190.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 22, 2005)

Because It is ....


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

Have you paid attention to the person saying it's a Bf-109? Thought not. 

And he is pulling some impressive stuff, you can see the nose swinging like mad. I wonder who it was.


----------



## Beni (May 22, 2005)

U are right, it is a fw-190, sorry I made a mistake.I will more carefull next time


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2005)

I only watched the clip once, and didnt bother to verify the -109/-190 ident..... But it was one hellofa good fight....


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 27, 2005)

P-51 strafing german aerodrome, there is a couple of Ju-88s and other wich I could not individualize.


----------



## evangilder (May 27, 2005)

Nice video. You don't get to see much color guncam footage. That one is pretty clear too.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 31, 2005)

Clear indeed, and this is other ;*Me-262s* blasted in ground.

Sad, those Messer dont even had a chance.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2005)

Nice clip as well..... Keep em comin.........


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Indeed, another quality clip. Amazing how well some of these clips have been preserved.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 1, 2005)

Gotta love the digital age.....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, and cheap hard drives! I have been getting more and more of this stuff.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking the last clip carefully I am surprized by the amount of Ju-87 that can be seen there, teorically most deployed in the East front area.

It may be used as decoy...? 

And the Flak in this field....none.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 2, 2005)

Other video of P-51s destroying Me-262 and strafing badly a german airfield.


----------



## GT (Jun 7, 2005)

Update.


----------



## GT (Jun 7, 2005)

Update.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 2, 2005)

Another P-51 guncamera, this time a Ju-52 badly bounced when it try to land.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2005)

Man, that Ju-52 didn't stand a chance. Did you notice the flaming plane in the sky at the end of that clip?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, something is burn is the sky but is hard to tell what a hell is.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

I couldn't tell, but it was something I noticed. At least 2 pilots there having a bad day.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

nice find, even if it is the same clip twice


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

Now Lanc, must you always be so picky!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 3, 2005)

> nice find, even if it is the same clip twice



Yes, for some unknown reason I made a double post.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 3, 2005)

A collection of late 1943 an early 1944 guncams from P-51s and P-38s.


----------



## Chocks away! (Aug 15, 2005)

Why does the Mustang appear to be shooting single shots at the Focke Wulf in the first guncam sequence you posted?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 25, 2005)

It does not....the effect that you describe is caused by the tracer bullets wich are only a minor percentage in the .50 guns belt.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2005)

The first gun cam video, was he firing at the same plane? Looked like he kept over running it and still managing to get back on its tail.


----------



## SUperflanker37 (Nov 20, 2005)

they definitly knew what they were doing O_O


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 23, 2005)

Good footage. Some of those shots with strafing seem to show alot of rounds missing with continuous fire, how long could a -51 or -47 fire for? I know of course that you do not let loose all your rounds in one salvo but how long could they fire for?


----------



## fw190d (Dec 2, 2007)

CharlesBronson said:


> Clear indeed, and this is other ;*Me-262s* blasted in ground.
> 
> Sad, those Messer dont even had a chance.



question, i have seen a lot of gun camara footage and when you watch it there is this black bar on the left hand side that pops up, what is that. maybe when you are not shooting ?


----------

